# Turtle Conservancy (Picture Heavy)



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2018)

https://www.turtleconservancy.org/

I was fortunate in that our member, Bouaboua (Steven and his wife, Irene) were going to Ojai to visit the Turtle conservancy, and they invited me to go with them. I took a few pictures. It is a very beautiful piece of property, and all the enclosures are natural and big or very big for the type of animal housed therein. You have to make an appointment for a tour, and I don't know if it costs to get in, but it is very worth the trip. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 3, 2018)

Really a great place, they have a video on youtube shows when it was built and how, pretty good here is a link 



 its not to long but a fun little watch. Ojai is also a beautiful city. I live about 20 mins from Ojai. Camping and hiking type of town 

Kyle


----------



## daniellenc (Aug 4, 2018)

So beautiful I’m jealous!!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 4, 2018)

My wife and I are so so honored To have Yvonne with us on this trip.


----------



## Kristoff (Aug 4, 2018)

Thank you for posting the alphabet, Yvonne!  Lovely pictures! [emoji173]️


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2018)

Please note the 17th picture or so in my group of pictures, the baby manouria tortoises have their food *CUT UP* (this is in response to the thread asking to chop or not to chop)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> View attachment 247246
> View attachment 247247
> View attachment 247248
> View attachment 247249


Oh lordy, lordy Steven! Did you have to take a picture of that old lady?


----------



## Kristoff (Aug 4, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy Steven! Did you have to take a picture of that old lady?



What’s wrong about the old lady?  She’s a very good looking chelonian! [emoji217]
And you are as lovely as ever!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 4, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy Steven! Did you have to take a picture of that old lady?


Because we love you. That's why~~


----------



## MichaelaW (Aug 4, 2018)

You are incredibly lucky!!!


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> https://www.turtleconservancy.org/
> 
> I was fortunate in that our member, Bouaboua (Steven and his wife, Irene) were going to Ojai to visit the Turtle conservancy, and they invited me to go with them. I took a few pictures. It is a very beautiful piece of property, and all the enclosures are natural and big or very big for the type of animal housed therein. You have to make an appointment for a tour, and I don't know if it costs to get in, but it is very worth the trip. Absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


Looks like a wonderul place for every species of tortoise. Thank you for letting us sharing your trip to the Turtle conservancy.
Do they breed tortoises there ?


----------



## Bee62 (Aug 5, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> Because we love you. That's why~~


Totally agree !


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2018)

Bee62 said:


> Looks like a wonderul place for every species of tortoise. Thank you for letting us sharing your trip to the Turtle conservancy.
> Do they breed tortoises there ?


Yes. They've had much success with breeding the different species of tortoise. They adopt some out, send some to zoos and send some back into the wild, if those governments allow and accept it.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 5, 2018)

Yvonne, these are amazing! I was watching for your post when I read you were going to visit.. these pics are almost like being there with you . Thank you!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

EllieMay said:


> Yvonne, these are amazing! I was watching for your post when I read you were going to visit.. these pics are almost like being there with you . Thank you!


I have many, many more pictures that my wife and I took (Few sample below). if you like, I will be more then happy to share in this thread. And if @Yvonne G Allows~


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2018)

By all means, Steven, post away!

I see carrots in his hand in that one picture. On our trip I heard him telling one of the volunteers to get celery for visitors to hand feed because they don't use carrots anymore. I guess they've also heard about the Aldabran tortoise that choked to death on a carrot.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> By all means, Steven, post away!
> 
> I see carrots in his hand in that one picture. On our trip I heard him telling one of the volunteers to get celery for visitors to hand feed because they don't use carrots anymore. I guess they've also heard about the Aldabran tortoise that choked to death on a carrot.


I believe they do. So they switched from carrots to celery. 

Here are some photos from the turtles and tortoise they have and some of the photos of their enclosures and facility.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

When you come to a enclosure, most of the time, you really need to looking hard to find the animal in that enclosure, then you know, this really is a mimetic /suitable living environment for the species.
















They hatched many many beautiful specimens.


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

This is the "office" for Turtles Conservancy. ....................


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Aug 5, 2018)

Absolutely incredible. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

Below, is the practice they may not no longer promote..........


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 5, 2018)

This is the last of what I have.........I hope someone enjoyed watching those photos.........


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 5, 2018)

WHAOOO WHAOOO WHAOOO WAY WAY Tooo many pictures! said no one ever! lol Love all the photos! keep them coming if you have them. great for everyone to see them.

Kyle


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 5, 2018)

bouaboua said:


> I have many, many more pictures that my wife and I took (Few sample below). if you like, I will be more then happy to share in this thread. And if @Yvonne G Allows~
> 
> View attachment 247338
> View attachment 247339
> ...



I definately like! Thank you [emoji120]


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 5, 2018)

This was like my own little trip today
Awesome


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 7, 2018)

@bouaboua
Steven thank you for the amazing photos!! 
Looks like you all had a great visit!!

Ps. Thanks for taking Yvonne!!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 7, 2018)

Kristoff said:


> What’s wrong aboually not expet the old lady?  She’s a very good looking chelonian! [emoji217]
> And you are as lovely as ever!



I just spit Mt. Dew over my keys...thanks so very much Steven. It was totally not expecting it. I am remember your sense of humor tho and you are sly. And so danged funny!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Aug 7, 2018)

Millerlite said:


> WHAOOO WHAOOO WHAOOO WAY WAY Tooo many pictures! said no one ever! lol Love all the photos! keep them coming if you have them. great for everyone to see them.
> 
> Kyle



And she took all those Sulcata pix for me Loved them Y. Good job and no I do not understand the lap top locked me out and today here I am...maybe it's the operator not the machine


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 7, 2018)

I went to our local CTTC meeting last evening. We saw a video sponsored by The Turtle Conservancy. I had just read this thread, or never would have recognized the name.Very interesting!
This is a link to it online.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you SOOOO much for this.! In the 90s I visited Walter Allens place to see his rarities. The only Homopus I've ever seen. Would love to see this facility one day as well as visit the Galapagos and work with the tortoises for a couple of weeks.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Oh lordy, lordy Steven! Did you have to take a picture of that old lady?


You look good Yvonne. Love your shirt.


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks like a great place. Would love to live right in the middle of it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ghazan (Aug 13, 2018)

Trying to set up a tour but haven't heard back from their online scheduling form in over a week. I can't find a number other than the New York one. If I become a member can I bring family for a tour or does everyone need to be a member? Any tips on how to set this up? Thanks

@Yvonne G 
@bouaboua


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghazan said:


> Trying to set up a tour but haven't heard back from their online scheduling form in over a week. I can't find a number other than the New York one. If I become a member can I bring family for a tour or does everyone need to be a member? Any tips on how to set this up? Thanks
> 
> @Yvonne G
> @bouaboua


I am not a member, and Steven (bouaboua) was able to bring me with him.

@bouaboua ?


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 14, 2018)

Ghazan said:


> Trying to set up a tour but haven't heard back from their online scheduling form in over a week. I can't find a number other than the New York one. If I become a member can I bring family for a tour or does everyone need to be a member? Any tips on how to set this up? Thanks
> 
> @Yvonne G
> @bouaboua


You can follow Turtles Conservancy website's instructions under "Tour" to become a member of "Philippine Forest Turtle" level members ($500) and above be allegeable for a visit. I believe you can have up to four visitors in your group. But please do check with TC to confirm.


----------



## GotTurtles (Aug 14, 2018)

Very lucky to see that Yvonne. I'd like to go there one day.


----------

